# When does adolescence start?



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

Dexter is 13 months old, and he's still wonderful. Puppyhood has been a breeze so far. Knocks on wood. I joke that he had a built in adult microchip when we got him and I have thought about cloning him.  

I know that with my other dogs adolescent behavior started around the 10 month mark. Nothing major, just the typical testing of boundaries and random disobedience. Dexter has not shown any signs of adolescent (mis)behavior, and I wonder if some dogs just skip that stage or if shepherds take longer to mature than other breeds? 

When did your dogs hit adolescence and have you had any dogs that matured without any teenage drama at all?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If you socialize, exercise, train and manage them well from puppy hood on, the issues will be minor. In fact it is quite comical if you realize it is adolescence that causes this particular "issue".


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wolfy dog said:


> If you socialize, exercise, train and manage them well from puppy hood on, the issues will be minor. In fact it is quite comical if you realize it is adolescence that causes this particular "issue".


It sounds like you did all of the above well and you have a great dog! Just continue the good work, don't just sit on your laurels and back off on the training/socialization. My dogs don't seem to really seem to lay back into their adult personalities until around 3.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My male never went through a stage where he was difficult. He's always been biddable and willing to please(with the exception of training the retrieve/dumbbells) But personality-wise he's always been a very good well mannered dog. 
At 4.5 he acts like he did at 1.5.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't believe in the "stages". if your dog does something it's
not the "stage". it's he or she isn't trained yet. when your dog
does something when it's 4 yrs old is that the "adult stage"?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think there are stages of growth. The independence phase shows in some dogs, or they become aware of their surroundings. 
Some dogs are aware from the get-go. It depends on management and the *individual dog*. Thresholds also play into the dogs personality.

My female became reactive around 6 months of age(right after her spay) and she became a handful to manage. She isn't a very biddable dog at all, so a bit difficult to train. She has always been a dog that wants to please herself, not her handler!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i don't believe in the "stages". if your dog does something it's
> not the "stage". it's he or she isn't trained yet. when your dog
> does something when it's 4 yrs old is that the "adult stage"?


I have seen adolescence in all my dogs, no matter how well trained they were as pups. During these times their behavior surprised me but it was minor. Example: I had trained my Malinois to stay on the sidewalk off leash as a pup, which she did well consistently. But at about 8 - 9 months she ignored me and just crossed the street one time and not returning as well either, leaving me embarrassed until it dawned on me that it was her age. So that needed more work, you cannot just wait until that stage passes.
Even though they require more vigilance, it is my favorite life stage, especially with the intact males with all their pooh-ha. I love it when clients call me to help them with their "stubborn" 8 month old dog.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My dog has been testing his boundaries since we got him when he was three months old. He is six months now and starting to behave more consistently.


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

I agree that training is important during all life stages, but there were some changes with my other 2 dogs around the one year mark. Simple things, like disobeying simple commands like sit or taking forever to obey a command. I've never had a dog with major problems, but there was definitely some bratty behavior at times. 

I hear people say that GSD don't fully mature until they're 3, thus I was wondering if they develop issues at a later age than some other breeds.


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

I heard three is the age. Sasha will be two in jan and at times is getting better but her personality is still changing. Still counting down the days ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Sasha86 said:


> I heard three is the age. Sasha will be two in jan and at times is getting better but her personality is still changing. Still counting down the days ?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am a little crushed to learn this. When the puppy was little, people said to me wait till he is 10,12 months old and he wont be so bratty. Then it was 18 months, and then 24 months  

Ours just started adolescence I think, he ignores me quite often nowadays. If I don't have intersting treats (and not just kibble or cheerios) in my hand, he wont do any training.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Biddable dogs are not bratty. If you have a dog that is eager to please, there should not be a stage of trouble. Not all dogs have that "teenage" stage, it all depends on their thresholds and genetics.
I wouldn't count down the days, but enjoy each and every one. They get old way too fast!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sri said:


> Ours just started adolescence I think, he ignores me quite often nowadays. If I don't have intersting treats (and not just kibble or cheerios) in my hand, he wont do any training.


When a dog obeys you only when you have treats in your hands it is because the treats have been used too long and he wasn't weaned from them as he got better with his training. 
I know this is off topic but please read up on how to use the treats so you and he will not get dependent on them. A good book "Don't Shoot the Dog" from Karen Pryor.
It basically says that as soon as the dog gets the behavior along with the command, you start to reward with treats intermittently and interchange treats with praise until the command has become ingrained and you don't need treats anymore unless you teach new behavior or work him in more difficult circumstances.
It is like with human students: you don't reward a middle schooler for correctly solving a math problem like 1 + 1= 2

OK, back to the topic.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> When a dog obeys you only when you have treats in your hands it is because the treats have been used too long and he wasn't weaned from them as he got better with his training.
> I know this is off topic but please read up on how to use the treats so you and he will not get dependent on them. A good book "Don't Shoot the Dog" from Karen Pryor.
> It basically says that as soon as the dog gets the behavior along with the command, you start to reward with treats intermittently and interchange treats with praise until the command has become ingrained and you don't need treats anymore unless you teach new behavior or work him in more difficult circumstances.
> It is like with human students: you don't reward a middle schooler for correctly solving a math problem like 1 + 1= 2
> ...


wolfy, yes you are right. I know that with a better experienced owner he would have been an awesome dog by now. I do the variable reinforcement but not diligently like I should. Although, while I don't have trouble getting him to sit, down, settle, place, etc as I need him to during the day(and if he doesn't, I make sure he does it), it is the extended training sessions that he walks away from if the treats aren't high enough value.


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

Settle?!?! I need to learn that one. Maybe that is true genetics, she is GSD mix. First dog 
We have done a lot of classes and it's a never ending process. I do enjoy each and everyday and can't wait to try more advanced classes.
Also I have learned a water bottle spray for unwanted actions work well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

